# BUSAN | Pedestrian Mall | Pro



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Busan is planning to turn Haeundae's Gu-Nam Avenue into a 490m long, 30m wide pedestrian mall/plaza
It is set to go under construction in the coming November and is expected to end in June 2017. 
Technically, it will serve as an "entrance way" to the beach, stretching from Haeundae Stn, all the way down to the ocean.

The proposal 









Gu-Nam Avenue as it is today









Source: http://conpaper.tistory.com/37878


----------



## Sister Ray (Apr 22, 2006)

This is a fantastic plan! :cheers:


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Daum Skyscrapers 
Courtesy of Lejong


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Now Completed*










http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=014&aid=0003854696


----------

